# Dayton Super Streamline - Ebay



## MrAustralia (May 11, 2019)

Where's <$8k when you need it??

https://www.ebay.com/itm/UBER-RARE-...558035?hash=item443d3372d3:g:VbMAAOSwi0Rc1t4L


----------



## ZE52414 (May 11, 2019)

Looks like Cripples bike.


----------



## fordmike65 (May 11, 2019)

ZE52414 said:


> Looks like Cripples bike.



Yeah


----------



## ZE52414 (May 11, 2019)

fordmike65 said:


> Yeah



Yea good luck on that one. He’s a treat to deal with.


----------



## fordmike65 (May 11, 2019)

ZE52414 said:


> Yea good luck on that one. He’s a treat to deal with.


----------



## Freqman1 (May 11, 2019)

Before you plunk down your hard earned money be sure you know exactly what you are looking at. It is known that some of these were converted from Firestone as well as girls bikes. Just say'n. V/r Shawn


----------



## prewarbikes4sale (May 11, 2019)

Freqman1 said:


> Before you plunk down your hard earned money be sure you know exactly what you are looking at. It is known that some of these were converted from Firestone as well as girls bikes. Just say'n. V/r Shawn



Why would you say that about this Bike?


----------



## blincoe (May 11, 2019)

That is Cripple’s bike LOL


----------



## Puruconm (May 12, 2019)

My humble opinion is that if you going to spend 
That kind of  change on a BIKE, better be in front of it to inspected  real good preferably with a good friend with a lot of knowledge in the hobby And not get  burned  like it happens to me, 
"You just  looking at some nice pictures"


----------



## tripple3 (May 12, 2019)

Puruconm said:


> "You just looking at some nice pictures"



Very nice pics and bits.
For our archive.....

























We need to remember not all Bicycle lovers are CABE members.
I LOVE the CABE!


----------



## Puruconm (May 12, 2019)

tripple3 said:


> Very nice pics and bits.
> For our archive.....
> View attachment 996560View attachment 996561View attachment 996562View attachment 996563View attachment 996564View attachment 996565View attachment 996566View attachment 996567View attachment 996568View attachment 996569View attachment 996570View attachment 996571
> We need to remember not all Bicycle lovers are CABE members.
> I LOVE the CABE!



Looks nice


----------



## rustjunkie (May 12, 2019)

fair amount of phunky goin there
is it me, the pics, or do the fenders not match?


----------



## mickeyc (May 12, 2019)

Looks like deep front fender, not so deep rear.....


----------



## Sevenhills1952 (May 12, 2019)

Seller does have 100% positive feedback and other odd bike accessories for sale.
That much money I would want an expert to look it over though.
Years ago I was going to bid on a rare car. I called the seller and asked an important question since I knew those cars. His answer was odd, then "it's the real deal"...then removed from eBay.
Very strange. Funny things happen when money is involved, especially expensive things. Who/how/what was restored. Documentation is important. 

Sent from my SM-S320VL using Tapatalk


----------



## bobcycles (May 12, 2019)

Basically run like hell from any high end eBay "restored" bike that doesn't provide a detailed description
of what all is going on there.   He's got like 4 lines... buyer beware full on.    Rack looks bent, why wouldn't you straighten
that before plating it on a high end bike?  Gets a pass on a 900 dollar backyard special but...  Also ding in the cross
brace on the handlebar?  could fix? or find a better set?  really?  for approaching 10G?  Are the Pedals repop?  Stem?
guard?   Why the cheapo version messenger saddle?...should be long spring at least...or maybe leaf spring version?
Be straight up...!  Why is that so hard?


----------



## OldSkipTooth (May 12, 2019)

Did someone try to use Fix-a-flat on the front tire?


----------

